# Iver & Johnson 32 Caliber Revolver



## Ernie (Nov 16, 2011)

New to the site, thanks in advance for any help on my question. I have come across an Iver & Johnson 32 caliber revolver and I am trying to acquire some more info. for safety sake.

Info. 
Nickle plated
5 shot 
free wheeling cyl. when closed
top breaking
owls facing barrel
black plastic grip
3 inch barrel
serial number under grip S32960 2039
number on trigger guard 32 960
info. on butt June 16 96 Aug 25 maybe 96 or 98
T 16 C4 Pat pending
Barrel: Iver Johnson Arms Co.
Fitchburg, Mass. US

Gun is in pretty bad condition, flaking plating, corrosion in cylinder, significant powder corrosion at barrel and cylinder. I am concerned with correct ammunition to be used. Hell, it may not even be safe to fire based on condition let alone ammunition type to be used. 

Thanks for any information you can impart and again sorry if I am in the wrong forum for this post.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

Ernie said:


> *Gun is in pretty bad condition*, flaking plating, *corrosion in cylinder*, *significant powder corrosion at barrel and cylinder*. I am concerned with correct ammunition to be used. *Hell, it may not even be safe to fire* based on condition let alone ammunition type to be used.


no matter what else you find out about this gun, you have already answered your question.... if its in that bad of shape, dont shoot it.... clean it up and display it , live to shoot a good gun.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

you gun most likely is an iver johnson safety automatic second model. if it has 2 locking lugs at the top latch, its a pretty sure thing.... 

again... in that condition NOT A SHOOTER


----------



## Ernie (Nov 16, 2011)

Thank you both very much for your thoughts. I think it will end up on a wall for display. Thanks again.


----------

